# Golden Retrievers Tend to Owner Until Help Arrives



## Jtesk (Nov 28, 2014)

Goldens are very special!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a wonderful story!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful story, god bless these special guardian angels on four legs.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a wonderful story. Thanks for sharing!


----------

